# How many times a day does your 2 year old poop?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My DD is 2 yrs 4 mths old and she seems to poop a ton. She is still in diapers (planning to try the potty training when the older two go to day camp this summer) and the least she will do is twice a day but that is rare. More often than not she will go 3-6 times a day. I don't remember my other two going this often. Do your toddlers go this much???


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah, phew i thought ds was the only one!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I wish mine did. You must be doing something right, Mama. I've been told that at peak health, the human body should pass a BM after every meal. Not that I've ever been at peak health, apparently, but still.









Every toddler is different. Some poop more often than others. As long as it's not watery and constant, and/or accompanied by fever or other signs of illness, I wouldn't worry about it.

Count yourself lucky. Dealing with constipation is so not a fun thing. I'd much rather deal with washing poopy dipes than dealing with constipation.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

DD usually poops first thing in the morning, once or twice more during the day, and occasionally right before bed.


----------



## fujiyama_mama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sheesh, Gigi obviously needs more fiber. Once a day, hardly ever more than that.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

1x a day


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

once or twice a day.


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

2-4x a day. 2 is the average. Both my kids are that way. I think DD only does it 1x a day now, she's 7 so I don't really know.

L


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

K is almost 30 months old. He poops at least once a day and as many as three times. But the more often he poops in a day, the less each one is. I think that he gets it from me







.

As long as all her poops look okay, not super watery and never a lot-then I would think all is good. Some just poop more than others







.








:


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

DS will be 3 at the end of summer. He always poops once a day and many times 2 or 3 times. I can't think of the last time he had a poopless day. He is still in diapers but we are working on using the potty and I've got to say, wiping his butt after he goes on the potty is so much easier! I can't wait to be done with diapers


----------



## theMword (Mar 13, 2007)

usually once, in the morning. sometimes again before bed. every once in a while she skips a day--then she will usually go 2-3 times the next day.


----------



## Atlanta_Mom (Mar 25, 2008)

You're lucky! We often have constipation issues.


----------



## basilisa76 (Jul 31, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing... My daughter never seems to have "adult looking" poop... It is always soft and yucky... And she poops 1-3 times a day.

gigi


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

DD is 22 months and she only poops ever 1-3 days. She still doesn't eat very much (mostly nurses) so I imagine it takes a while to build up enough. She's never been constipated. Until about 14 months she only went once every 7-10 days.


----------



## milkeriffic mama (Aug 31, 2007)

DS is 16 months old and also poops 3-6x a day. You're not alone!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Onca a day, usually first thing in the morning. He will occasionally go more than once in a day if he has had a lot of fruit.


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

2-5x. But we are vegetarian and eat a LOT of fiber and drink a LOT of water







!


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

My two-year-old poops 4-5 times per day. Yesterday I was at a meeting and my DH called me to complain that he had just changed her (very poopy)diaper, and while he was putting it in the diaper pail she squatted down and pooped yet again in the new diaper. Hahaha. Glad I was out of the house for that!

She's been a very frequent pooper since birth. I guess that's just her physiology!

Nealy
mama to T, 5; L, 2; and







:







EDD 12/20/08


----------

